# Apple Carplay question



## kipperrobs (Jul 18, 2016)

New forum member and not 100% tech savvy so need some help please!

I have a 2007 3.2 Quattro roadster with the Audi MMI fitted. I want to have "proper" blue tooth so visited a specialist supplier who quoted £450 for fitting. (Not sure what this was for!) I am an iPhone user so was interested to see CarPlay and think this could be a good option for me. The original specialist quoted around £1600 fitted which seemed a crazy amount of money but I have now found somewhere that has suggested a Alpine iLX 700 Car Play Radio together with a Connects2 Car Stereo Fitting Kit Double DIN Facia Radio Installation For Audi - CTKAU03. Total price including fitting is £620.

Is this a good option, is there anything else I should be looking at? I am sort of thinking I am happy to pay in the £600 region but not substantially more. My main requirements are good bluetooth thats easy to use and access to sat nav (I currently use Waze on my iPhone). I have a huge data allowance so thats not a big issue for me.

Hope you can help!!


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

cheapest option is that you can buy an Android head unit and fit it by yourself, costs about 300-400 Euro depends on model and manufacuter. try to search "huifei" thread in this forum


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

get yourself one of these babies

http://www.roadradio.com/Pioneer/SPH-DA120/

£500 fully fitted and they come to your house.

Does the trick and search the forum for it

ta

migzy


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

migzy said:


> get yourself one of these babies
> 
> http://www.roadradio.com/Pioneer/SPH-DA120/
> 
> ...


I second that, Im rather happy with mine:


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

seems to be good option, except the face plate adapter looks not so good


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I wish they would add Android auto to those pioneers

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bobo2211 said:


> seems to be good option, except the face plate adapter looks not so good


Oh god yeah, that looks awful! It just makes it look cheap and nasty. Maybe if it were given a gloss finish, it may improve it?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

barry_m2 said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > seems to be good option, except the face plate adapter looks not so good
> ...


I agree, Im in the process of looking for a better option but it will do for now. Or I may spray it, not sure yet. I have seen some other soft touch types but had no luck locating one.

As it stands the Connects2 fascia is rough to touch, cheap looking, and scratches very easily.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Might be worth trying spraying the surround with plastidip?

This would give a soft touch look to the fascia. I'm not currently a mk2 owner so I can't comment on colour match but have used plastidip on my mk1 bumper grills and its robust enough for that.

Another positive is that you could try plastidip and if it doesn't give a desirable finish it can be easily removed.


----------

